# baby wests



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are my first lot of baby pic`s for you guys, my west of england babys 

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/BabyWests#


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Very pretty birds


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

mini paul said:


> Here are my first lot of baby pic`s for you guys, my west of england babys
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/BabyWests#


Nice looking bird's mate!
What part of Brum are you from?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very lovely youngsters, Paul! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Paul,

Those are some lovely birds. Beautiful colors, all of them.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty babies Paul!...although I was expecting to see BABY babies......not grown babies...........LOL


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL i will post some little babys to just for you , and i am from the westmidlands near dudley.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Paul thanks for the PM. You've got some really lovely birds there.
Absolute stunners !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The birds are just lovely, and I adore those feathery legs and feet!!! I like the different colors too!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks guys i hope to show some west of englands this year or next year


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVELY Westies, Paul...what do you call their colors?

I adopted a WOE that I thought was a hen...turns out HE's a cock AND, once he found his mate in Gimie, became a holy terror whenever I put my hand in HIS territory (cage). Not even Squeaks is that vicious! He sure wasn't like that at first...probably biding his time!  YET, when I pick him up, he's fine and just sits in my hand! I named him WoeBeGone.

His color is Tortoiseshell and he's quite the beauty. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Woe


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like you got a hand full there lol


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your little ones are too cute, Paul. 
Love the colors. 

Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

There will be more to follow soon guys


----------

